
iPhone 7 Cellular Performance Test - milan03
http://cellularinsights.com/iphone7/
======
sctb
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12759643](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12759643)

~~~
mjsweet
Isn't this post about SSD performance on the iPhone 7, whereas this page is
about cellular performance of the respective broadcomm and intel chipsets?

